# Prewar Schwinn 6 Hole Rack Identification



## Autocycleplane (Nov 21, 2017)

Which of these are prewar?


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Nov 21, 2017)

Chrome one... should be a little more narrow on the front... a fraction of an inch------ Cowboy


----------



## robert bell (Nov 21, 2017)

I need a chrome prewar rack for my 41 SD!!!


----------



## ricobike (Nov 22, 2017)

This is a trick question, right?   The prewar racks should be narrower at the front like Cowboy says, but they should also be shorter from the front strut mounting holes to the front of the rack to account for the difference of using the axle as the lower mounting point on the prewar bikes versus the separate mount points further back on the postwar bikes.  This one is a puzzler.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 22, 2017)

ricobike said:


> This is a trick question, right?   The prewar racks should be narrower at the front like Cowboy says, but they should also be shorter from the front strut mounting holes to the front of the rack to account for the difference of using the axle as the lower mounting point on the prewar bikes versus the separate mount points further back on the postwar bikes.  This one is a puzzler.




INTERESTING!

I DO KNOW THAT THERE IS A DIFFERENCE IN THE LENGTH OF THE PREWAR SIX HOLE CARRIERS 
FOR THE BOYS AND LONGER FOR THE GIRLS DUE TO DIFF IN FRAMES.  AND I THINK THE TALLER 
FRAMES FOR BOYS ALSO REQUIRES A LONGER CARRIER LENGTH.

THE POST WAR WWII SIX HOLE AND FOUR HOLE CARRIERS ARE ALL THE SAME LENGTH FOR 
BOYS AND GIRLS FRAMES AND ABOUT A QUARTER OF AN INCH WIDER AT THE FRONT FOR 
ATTACHMENT TO THE FRAME.


----------



## ricobike (Nov 22, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> INTERESTING!
> 
> I DO KNOW THAT THERE IS A DIFFERENCE IN THE LENGTH OF THE PREWAR SIX HOLE CARRIERS
> FOR THE BOYS AND LONGER FOR THE GIRLS DUE TO DIFF IN FRAMES.  AND I THINK THE TALLER
> ...




Hey Wes, you're right about the quarter inch.  My measurements of the front of the cream colored rack you sold me at Oak Forest for my prewar motorbike come in at 2 1/4 inch, whereas all of the postwar racks I have are 2 1/2 inch at the front.

I was wondering if maybe the girls frames were different which might account for this.  But most prewar girls bikes that I've seen did not come with a rack so kind of hard to tell.

I can tell you that I added a Phantom rack to a taller King Size American frame and I had to shorten the rack about an inch at the front to make it fit correctly.  Fortunately I'm pretty sure it was a repop rack so no damage done.  But it did show me that taller frames seem to require a shorter rack.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 22, 2017)

Both


----------



## robert bell (Nov 22, 2017)

is one ladies, one mens??


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 22, 2017)

The chrome one appears to be a standard prewar boys rack. The black one appears to be a prewar tall frame boys rack or 20" (frame size) girls prewar rack. Unless homeslice put a black post war rack top with prewar legs .

I built the attached 20" rangerette and used a prewar chrome rack top from a boys tall frame Mead Champion (20" frame).


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 22, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Both




Correctamundo.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 22, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I DO KNOW THAT THERE IS A DIFFERENCE IN THE LENGTH OF THE PREWAR SIX HOLE CARRIERS
> FOR THE BOYS AND LONGER FOR THE GIRLS DUE TO DIFF IN FRAMES.  AND I THINK THE TALLER
> FRAMES FOR BOYS ALSO REQUIRES A LONGER CARRIER LENGTH




100% incorrect on both claims, typical folklore and misinformation.


----------



## ricobike (Nov 23, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Correctamundo.
> 
> View attachment 713390




Ah, so the shorter one is for a tall frame bike while the longer is for a standard size frame.  Duh, I should have figured that one out .


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 23, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> 100% incorrect on both claims, typical folklore and misinformation.



I STAND CORRECTED!
WES


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 30, 2018)

I have one like the black one pictured, thanks for the heads up Eric! I’ll post pics soon


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 11, 2018)

So the black one is prewar, but for a tall frame bike? The red and green are prewar also.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 23, 2018)

Black rack top for sale, pm me


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 24, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> Black rack top for sale, pm me



For sale items should be posted in the for sale section with a price


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 24, 2018)

I know Shawn, just have to take some better pics today,  G


----------

